# my new Hammond, what a score



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Most of you probably aren't keyboardists, but you've probably heard of the Hammond B3, right?
Did you know there are 3 variants of the B3, just in different boxes? B3, C3 (church shell) and A100 (home shell, includes an extra amp, speakers and reverb). 

I just scored this tonight. For an UNBELIEVABLY good price. I'm still in shock.

Serial number dates to 1959, 1st year of A-100s. And it is perfect, a piece of furniture.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome score man. I've never played one personally but know alot of people who claimed they would trade in their car to get one. Definately an unmistakable sound


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Good stuff. I've got a Hammond L-112 with a great looking leslie speaker:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Drool :food-smiley-004: Drool


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I am no keyboard player but I know nice stuff when I see it.....very cool.

:bow:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Dwagar...CONGRATS...

I luged a B3 on the road for 6 years and that looks like a beauty.

Just some personal observations.

1. on the far right it looks like you have the same precussion buttons as a B3. If true, they will be the biggest asset to the overall tone.

2. Full set of drawbars and double keyboard....AMAZING.

3. Do you know how to reset the preset keys? If not let me know and I'll give you a guide.

4. Is there a tone wheel generator involved. If yes you'll need to keep it oiled.

5. Last but not least...GET A LESLIE....any model any size but there is nothing like a Hammond thru a Leslie. I'm sure you allready know that.

Thanks for the great pics...brings back a lot of memories


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

dwagar, that is just simply gorgeous and 1959 means original tonewheel - excellent. I only dabble on keyboards and have never owned one but I did help lug one around (as well as a Leslie) in a band I was in. Bit of a chore but was it ever worth it once it got cooking. I just love the sound (I grew up on Allman Bros, Floyd, Santana - the B-3 is one of the sounds that defined the era). Congratulations.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice keys! I was thinking about getting a keyboard for me and the girls to plink on. I had a little "functional keyboard" training back in college and have always wanted to play a little more. Maybe I should look for an organ instead of a piano...


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Absolutely nothing comes close to sounding like a B3. Nice score.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I just got back from a run up to Edmonton to check it out - I won't be dragging it down to Calgary for a few weeks. The 381 lbs has something to do with this. It is truly amazing. Original stickers, original manuals, looks almost brand spanking new.

GTmaker, an A100 is a B3 and PR40 tone cabinet tucked into one unit. This isn't 'close' to a B3, it is a B3. (and btw, a C3 is a B3 in a church cabinet, in case anyone is looking for one.) So yes, tonewheel, percussion, C/V etc. With the added benefit of reverb and internal amp/speakers. (oddly, '59/60 used what was called a Necklace reverb, odd looking thing, 3 very long springs just hanging there, I assume quite fragile, but jeez, they do work really well, huge deep reverb).

_from www.captain-foldback.com:
A-100 - best in its class
"The best B-3's are A-100's" - now what does this statement mean? It points to the fact that a Hammond A-100 organ is in fact the exact same organ as the legendary B-3, and then some. As many may know, the A-100 is the home version of the B-3/C-3 organs. The cabinets of the A-100 models were all, with one exception, tailored for home use: No locking top, built-in speakers and reverb, and a wider selection of wood finishes and stylings. Today, the A-100 series organs have become increasingly sought after because they are generally well kept and less played than B/C-3 organs previously owned by churches or professional musicians. Also, the slimmer profile of the A-100 cabinet (especially the 'plain Jane' A-100 model) is prefered over the B-style cabinet for taking on the road._

and here's a nice picture of a chopped '59, that Steve Winwood uses on the road:
'59 A-100 Semi Chop

I've only been playing keys for about 2 years, been using a '55 M3 that I added the full foldback to. Close, but no cigar. And for a Leslie I'm currently using a Motion Sound Pro3T (real spinning horn with real tube overdrive, synthesizes the low end rotor through a Roland amp. Designed to emulate an overdriven 147 with the back off. It is killer.)

There is an affinity between old Hammonds and guitar players. I've seen them referred to as the Les Paul/Marshall combo of the keyboard world. Guess who played keys in Boston?

I'd been looking for a Hammond player for our band for years. Finally decided, well, I have another guitar player in our band that just smokes, hell, I'll do it myself. I'm not very good, don't look for me to do solos, but I can deliver THAT sound in the background.

And even better now.

And a huge bonus, these things can be had for cheap, especially M3s.

*Quote J S Moore:
Absolutely nothing comes close to sounding like a B3. *

Thanks Jon, yep, that sums it up nicely.

Am I excited? I feel like the kid that just got his first bike for Christmas.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

GTMaker, I've sent you a PM on resetting the presets. What an easy cool mod that'll be.

Oh, and I realized I never did tell you guys what I meant when I said and unbelievably good deal:

$450.

Just put that into guitar perspective.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha nice, my grandfather has one of those at his house, sounds awesome, too bad he doesn't have a Leslie anymore though, a Hammond without a Leslie is like a soldier without a gun or something:tongue: .


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Dwagar
just got your message and I replied as best as I could so hopefully it helps.

I did forget to mention that resetting the preset keys is NOT starting from scratch. By this I mean that each preset key allready has wires screwed in for that key. If you want to change the settings for that key, its just a matter of identifying those wires ( if I remember right, that isnt as hard as it sounds) and then giving them a new setting one drawbar at a time.

Good luck and a great score...

By the way...have to found the TONE GENERATOR OIL CUPS and do you know if it was oiled on a regular basis. I think I remember reading in my B3 manual that 1 ounce per year per cup was recomended. Make sure you get the appropriate oil if your going to do this OK.

Dame ...another important issue. Do you know if your tone gererator is floating on springs or is it screwd down for transportation? For normal playing it should be floating so have a look and see if it is.

A brief explanation. Normaly, the tone generator floats above the bottom chassy on a set of springs. I'll use a B3 axample as thats all I know.
On the bottom side of the B3 there are 4 screws that also have a funny little 2 inch washer which is attached to a small tube where the screws fit into. If you place that washer away from the screw head, when you tighten the screw, it will pull down the generator and make it touch the bottom of the chassy. If you unscrew the screw and place the washer closes to the screw head, it would force the tube like portion thru a hole and give relief to the spring loaded generator so that it would float. The generator is degned to fload while in playing mode so have a good look and see if you can find those screws.
Sorry to be so long winded but some of this stuff is important...at least it was to me...LOL


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

luckily, I've been through all this with the old M3.

Yes, anyone looking at a Hammond, this stuff is critical.

The tonewheel has to be locked down for moving, I actually leave it locked, rumbles a bit, but it's safer. The A100 also has reverb which needs to be locked for moving.

Real Hammond oil only (how many musical instruments need regular oiling? lol), I get mine from Goff Professional. It doesn't require much, and only once per year, so a bottle lasts a very long time.

Hammonds are unique in design as well as unique in tone. With a small amount of regular maintenance, they will last a very, very long time.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

nine said:


> Good stuff. I've got a Hammond L-112 with a great looking leslie speaker:


Nine, that is gorgeous. They both look like they just came from the showroom.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks dwagar. Yeah, it's in really great condition. It's not nearly the machine yours is, but suits me well.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HEy Dwagar

I did meet keyboard players on the road that kept thier tone generators locked down all the time. I allways thought it was because of all the moving every week they just couldnt be bothered. I dont think it will cause damage but if your going to keep the organ at home, I would definitely loosen it up.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Luckily, we practice and gig at the same place, so I think I can drop it and it won't be moved. My M3 is on casters, so it gets moved all the time.
Once I've confirmed it won't be moved, yes, I can let the TWG float.

The sheer dead weight of this puppy tends to keep people from trying to move it, haha.

Nine, hey an L is still the real thing, tied to that Leslie I bet it sounds great!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Most of you probably aren't keyboardists, but you've probably heard of the Hammond B3, right?
> Did you know there are 3 variants of the B3, just in different boxes? B3, C3 (church shell) and A100 (home shell, includes an extra amp, speakers and reverb).
> 
> I just scored this tonight. For an UNBELIEVABLY good price. I'm still in shock.
> ...


Wow...That's very nice, same with yours nine.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Most of you probably aren't keyboardists, but you've probably heard of the Hammond B3, right?
> Did you know there are 3 variants of the B3, just in different boxes? B3, C3 (church shell) and A100 (home shell, includes an extra amp, speakers and reverb).
> 
> I just scored this tonight. For an UNBELIEVABLY good price. I'm still in shock.
> ...


Wow...That's very nice, same with yours nine.


----------

